# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Feliz Navidad

## sergi1907

Hola a todos.

Espero que todos los que formamos esta gran familia disfrutemos de estas fiestas en compañía de nuestros seres queridos y que el año que comienza sea mejor que éste, tanto en lo personal como en nuestra pasión.

Feliz Navidad y próspero año nuevo :Smile: 

Pues eso foreros/as , y familia de Embalses , que paséis unos días muy guapos y que os lleguen "mushos" regalitos .
Un saludo. :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Buena iniciativa la que ha creado Sergi, una buena tarjeta ésta, la página de EMBALSES.NET, para que todos los que formamos ésta familia nos felicitemos y pasemos unas buenas navidades y ninguno faltemos en un próspero 2011, al que también le pido, que el número de foreros aumente, y otra cosa, :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): , que las lluvias que dos años seguidos se están cebando con Andalucia... no se produzcan... llueva bien y para todos!!! Y que veamos muchos desembalses...  :Confused: , si es que una cosa va unida a la otra!!! :Embarrassment: 
Bueno que felices fiestas a todos y disfrutad mucho en familia y con los amigos y cuidado con las carreteras, eh!!!

----------


## Luján

> Hola a todos.
> 
> Espero que todos los que formamos esta gran familia disfrutemos de estas fiestas en compañía de nuestros seres queridos y que el año que comienza sea mejor que éste, tanto en lo personal como en nuestra pasión.
> 
> Feliz Navidad y próspero año nuevo


Me uno a esta felicitación.

Y digo más, que este año que entra sea mejor que el anterior pero peor que el siguiente.

----------


## juanlo

Yo también os felicito la Navidad a todos y os deseo un próximo año en el que la suerte y la salud os acompañe.
Saludos.

----------


## ben-amar

Me uno a esta felicitacion con todos mis buenos deseos para todos.
Como dice Reege: ¡ojo con la carretera!

----------


## sergi1907

Se me olvidaba lo principal: Que el 2011 nos traiga de nuevo los comentarios de algunos foreros que hace tiempo que no están activos.
Y en especial a Xuquer :Wink: 

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

Suscribo, todos vuestros buenos deseos navideños y para el proximo año, y por supuesto el poder contar con los comentarios de un forero como Xuquer.

Felicidades para todos  :Smile:

----------


## embalses al 100%

Con todas las cosas que habéis dicho, yo os felicito también a todos la Navidad. En especial a los ecijanos, que sé que lo están pasando bastante mal estos días :Wink: . Y que las lluvias continúen pero sin causar más daños.

Un Saludo :Wink: .

----------


## TURBINEITOR

Como no, Yo tambien me uno a Felicitaros la Fiestas y desearos un Feliz 2011, pero en especial dedicar estas palabras a toda la gente que le toca trabajar en estos dias tan especiales, que no pueden cenar estos dias con sus familias, ni disfrutar de su compañia.
FELICES FIESTAS A TODOS.................

Saludos+

Turbineitor

----------


## perdiguera

No pego todos los mensajes anteriores, darlos por reproducidos; yo como todos los demás y a todos los demás nos deseamos unas felices fiestas y un mejor año nuevo que, salvo en el tema del agua, no será muy dificil conseguirlo.

----------


## Salut

> Espero que todos los que formamos esta gran familia disfrutemos de estas fiestas en compañía de nuestros seres queridos


Pues yo por 6º año consecutivo sin seres queridos ni ná deso...  :Frown: 

En fin, en otras fechas ya celebramos  :Smile: 


PD: Por lo menos galletitas navideñas si que he hecho  :Cool: 

PD2: Felices fiestas a to2!

----------


## Sáuron

Felices fiestas y un prospero año nuevo 2011... :Smile:

----------


## jlois

Me uno a ese deseo general de dicha y de feliz navidad. Os felicito a todos los foreros, a todos los que he tenido la fortuna de conocer gracias a estas páginas, a todos los que he llegado a ver en persona...
Este año que está acabando me ha enseñado muchas cuestiones relacionadas con este mundo de los embalses y todo lo que los rodea, que no solo son muros, ni volumenes de agua, son además, grandes parajes de belleza retratada en tantas imágenes que se me hace difícil verlas todas, son historias de mil personas que en un momento dado llegan a ofrecerlas a los demás, enriqueciendo así un verdadero foro didáctico.
Os felicito a todos por estas fechas y espero que el inicio de un nuevo año como es el del 2011, nos traiga muchos post cargados de imágenes donde el agua siga rompiendo con esa violencia que a veces intimida y que siempre sorprende.
Feliz Navidad desde esta zona sur de Lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------


## Salut

Os dejo un artículo de blog que habla de algunas de esas "alemanadas" que algunos tomamos por navidad  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> *Yo, vino caliente (¡y ríase la gente!)
> Por: Walter Oppenheimer* 
> 
> 
> 
> Es posible que los puristas gastronómicos tengan razón al hacerse cruces ante ese mejunje dulzón llamado vino caliente. Pero, a mí, me encanta. Se puede hacer un buen paralelismo con la sangría: ver a un turista comer paella con sangría da escalofríos, pero un buen vaso de sangría casera bien fría en un tórrido mediodía de verano puede ser un instante gozoso. Depende de dos cosas: que la sangría sea buena y que el momento sea adecuado.
> 
> Con el vino caliente, un placer apenas conocido en España, pasa lo mismo. El mejor momento no es una tarde de verano, sino un soleado pero gélido día de invierno. Los días previos a la Navidad son un momento excelente para saborearlo. 
> 
> ...


http://blogs.elpais.com/oppenblog/20...-la-gente.html


*Advertencia:*

Alcohol + calor = subidón, *subidón*, *SUBIDÓN*, *SUBIDÓN!!*

----------


## nando

* igualmente me uno a todos vosotros para desearos una feliz Navidad          y un prospero año nuevo*

----------


## suer

Me uno a vuestros deseos y espero que tengais una feliz Navidad y un muy año 2011.

Saludos.

----------


## cantarin

> * igualmente me uno a todos vosotros para desearos una feliz Navidad          y un prospero año nuevo*


QUE BONITO!!! QUE BONITO!!!! Nando esta muy chulo la imagen. 

Me uno a vuestros deseos de felicidad y prosperidad para esta Navidad de 2010 y para un buen año 2011... y seguro que deseamos que sea lluvioso en las zonas que aun quedan por recibir mucha agua, y que respete las que ya están saturadas.

un saludo.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Me había olvidado de contestar este hilo  :Embarrassment: 

Bueno, pues me uno a todos vuestros deseos, desearos una Feliz Navidad y una buena entrada de año a todos vosotros  :Wink:  Que el 2011 traiga mucha salud, trabajo, y desembalses  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin:  Como dice un amigo mío, nuevo año, se cambia de sueños y de propósito, pero jamás se cambia de amigos  :Wink: 

Felices fiestas a todos  :Smile: . Cuidadín con la carretera y con las comidas/bebidas  :Wink:

----------


## ARAGORM

Feliz Navidad a todos y disfruten estos dias con los suyos.
Yo acabo de sacar los cordiales del horno, el que quiera no dude en coger uno :Big Grin: 



Felices Pascuas

----------


## FEDE

> Feliz Navidad a todos y disfruten estos dias con los suyos.
> Yo acabo de sacar los cordiales del horno, el que quiera no dude en coger uno
> 
> 
> 
> Felices Pascuas


Hola Luis, muchas gracias  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  buena pinta tienen  :Wink: 

Felicidades  :Smile: 

EDIT: Creo que puenden seguir coguiendo  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  ve poniendo otra bandeja Luis  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bueno, se acerca la noche, así que, desearos a todos...

...Que paséis todos una feliz noche en compañía de vuestros seres queridos  :Smile:  :Wink: 

Cuidado con los atracones!!  :Big Grin:  y también con los líquidos "alcoholados" jeje  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

Que os lo paséis bien  :Wink:

----------


## ivanmilitar

feliz Navidad a todos los foreros y a todos los que disfrutan con los embalses y todo lo que los rodea..... que paséis unas buenas fiestas, despidáis el año bien y déis una gran bienvenida al año próximo.... mis mejores deseos para todos!!!!!

----------


## Antonio D.

Pues eso...que estas Navidades os sean lo más FELICES posible y luego...también  :Wink: .

Un cordial saludo con turrón.

----------


## iberico

Hola, muy buenas noches a tod@s, me presento (no se si es el sitio adecuado) después de hechar un vistazo y no ver donde hacerlo, he elegido éste apartado. Después de llevar un tiempo viendo sólo el estado de algunos embalses (me gusta pescar C&S) hoy me he decidido a hechar un vistazo al Foro, mientras lo hacía me estaba dando la sensación de hacerlo ha "escondidillas", para quitarmela me acabo de dar de alta.
 Lo poco que he leido me parece bastante interesante, seguiré mirando con vuestro permiso he intentare aportar lo que pueda.

                      HOS DESEO FELICES FIESTAS Y PROSPERO 2011

----------


## ben-amar

Pues feliz y prospero 2011 a ti tambien, Iberico. Y bienvenido al foro, de forma oficial ya; sientete como en casa y curiosea todo lo que deses, despues, si lo estimas oprtuno, aportas lo que creas o pienses (si es con fotos mejor  :Big Grin: ).
Un saludo

----------


## ARAGORM

Hola iberico, bienvenido al foro aquí encontrarás gente muy maja.
Un saludo y feliz Navidad  :Smile:

----------


## FEDE

> Hola, muy buenas noches a tod@s, me presento (no se si es el sitio adecuado) después de hechar un vistazo y no ver donde hacerlo, he elegido éste apartado. Después de llevar un tiempo viendo sólo el estado de algunos embalses (me gusta pescar C&S) hoy me he decidido a hechar un vistazo al Foro, mientras lo hacía me estaba dando la sensación de hacerlo ha "escondidillas", para quitarmela me acabo de dar de alta.
> Lo poco que he leido me parece bastante interesante, seguiré mirando con vuestro permiso he intentare aportar lo que pueda.
> 
> HOS DESEO FELICES FIESTAS Y PROSPERO 2011


Hola Iberico, muy buenas noches y bienvenido al foro, sientete como en tu casa y disfruta, por aquí apredendemos cosillas unos de otros, vemos fotos de muchos lugares y echamos unas horas atras, espero que lo pases bien por aquí y gracias por dar la cara, seguro que no te arrepientes  :Wink: 

Un saludo, felices fiestas y prospero año 2011  :Smile:

----------


## pevema

Como la Navidad ya ha pasado, solo deciros que espero que todos los foreros os lo hayáis pasado bien. Y feliz 2011.

----------


## sergi1907

> Hola, muy buenas noches a tod@s, me presento (no se si es el sitio adecuado) después de hechar un vistazo y no ver donde hacerlo, he elegido éste apartado. Después de llevar un tiempo viendo sólo el estado de algunos embalses (me gusta pescar C&S) hoy me he decidido a hechar un vistazo al Foro, mientras lo hacía me estaba dando la sensación de hacerlo ha "escondidillas", para quitarmela me acabo de dar de alta.
>  Lo poco que he leido me parece bastante interesante, seguiré mirando con vuestro permiso he intentare aportar lo que pueda.
> 
>                       HOS DESEO FELICES FIESTAS Y PROSPERO 2011



Hola Iberico, bienvenido al foro :Smile: 

Como te dicen mis compañeros, ponte cómodo y disfruta, aquí aprendemos unos de otros y pasamos muy buenos momentos juntos.

Un saludo :Smile:

----------


## REEGE

Buena decisión la tuya de ojear el foro de Embalses.net y conocer a gente que le mueve la pasión por la naturaleza, los ríos, embalses, pesca, viajes...
Aquí no te aburrirás y seguro que tus aportaciones serán bien recibidas... Saludos.

----------

